# 2005 maxima trans issue



## xstrike393x (Feb 24, 2010)

have a 2005 Maxima SE and am having trans problems. When I start the vehicle it hesitates which is a first, also when I first drive it the car runs great but after about 3-4 miles it clunks and jerks a little. I switch it to triptonic mode because it won't accelerate as it should and come to find out that it is stuck in fifth and I can't shift it down. When I put the car into any other gear it clunks as well but only when shifting from D. I let the car cool down and again same issue, runs great for a bit but then goes bad. I'm hoping it's a sensor, any thoughts?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Get it to a dealer there is a bulletin for a valve body replacement if it has some specific codes . They usually have the symptoms you're describing


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There have been lots of problems with the valve body on the 5spd-AT. As mentioned, there is a TSB. The usual fix is to replace the valve body.


----------

